# I am so mad!!



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch! I'll bet he's sorry.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Awwwwww.....that little cutie could never have done something so naughty. Must have been someone else.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Are you sure it was him? Just look at that face.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Rats, rotten girl.
ETA he is cute though


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Awwwwww.....that little cutie could never have done something so naughty. Must have been someone else.


I'm sure she'll blame the cat!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, that's a new twist on the dog ate my homework!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

He looks so innocent. I'm sure he's so sorry.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I think it was the cat...poor doggie.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

How sad, but I am sure the doggie is sorry (or maybe the cat did it!). Order another skein, make the hat and use the yarn from the misbehavior for a pair if mitts.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


Can we make it a package deal? I've got a couple of kittens I'll be happy to throw in to sweeten the deal! ????????????


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Those eyes ooze apologies and remorse.....he thought you had bought him a gift. Or he felt it was a danger to his family and home...no holds barred. Sorry!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> How sad, but I am sure the doggie is sorry (or maybe the cat did it!). Order another skein, make the hat and use the yarn from the misbehavior for a pair if mitts.


You know what? I just might do that. Thanks for the idea. Lemonade from lemons! (I'm still angry with the dog, grrrrr)


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

As reluctant as I am to tell you, what you described sure does sound like a dog toy. Yes, I know it wasn't but it sure may have looked like a dog toy to that furkid. ...and by any chance, being so excited, did you 'show' it to that dog just before putting it in the bookcase? And last, did you happen to put it on a shelf low enough for the dog to reach it?

Last question, should you really be mad at yourself instead of the dog???

(I know I'm gonna catch crap over this but geez, dogs catch a lot of blame when their human has fallen a little short...)


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


No thanks. Can't afford to feed 2 animals. My cat only eats expensive yarn. Has a fondness for hand dyed merino silk blends. Little bastard.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't leave yarn where my cats can get at it, because I don't want them to ingest it and die. I love my cats more than yarn.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

Bad puppy! After the hurt is gone it makes a good story to tell your friends for years and years to come. My dog ate a $14 Christmas cake back when that was expensive!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

charbaby said:


> No thanks. Can't afford to feed 2 animals. My cat only eats expensive yarn. Has a fondness for hand dyed merino silk blends. Little bastard.


Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!! My laugh of the day. (But sorry about your yarn. :sm13: )


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Take him if he also knits. LOL! Sorry for both of yo . He looks so very sweet.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, krestiekrew, it does look like the dog toys we used to get for her but don't anymore. She would chew them up in minutes and there would be stuffing everywhere. We were always afraid she'd eat the stuffing but she really does love those kinds of toys.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

But mom, cute little monkeys are hard for a dog to resist ...! Could also be that the cat is behind this crime ... although hard to prove as they never show guilt like dogs do!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

charbaby said:


> No thanks. Can't afford to feed 2 animals. My cat only eats expensive yarn. Has a fondness for hand dyed merino silk blends. Little bastard.


????????????


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

See what "great taste" your dog has?


----------



## devaro hunvitz (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm really sorry about your yarn. Maybe the cat pushed it off for her? 

Looking at her face and those very sad eyes, she looks like she's sorry. I hope you forgive her soon.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Poor pup... looks so sad.


----------



## yy_aussie (Jul 11, 2013)

Been there, done that many times, apart from knitting, tangled balls of wool, needles with knitting dragged into the garden 6 pairs of slippers, 3 pair of shoes 2 remote controls, shredded paper, brand new Stephen King book,
you name it and she has tried to destroy it...All items (I assumed ) were out of reach...almost 4 years and still loves knitting, can't help herself...Never smacked her but hold the knitting and in a harsh voice say " DID YOU DO THIS?...Her tail stops wagging...It hasn't helped though...She is used to the word dog pound....lol....Only one thing stops me, the powerful 4 letter word Love..


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

One of mine likes patterns + knit or crochet magazines.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow, never heard of a dog eating yarn. usually cats

one of our dogs though did eat my husbeast's very expensive 1500.00 hearing aid several years ago.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

yy_aussie said:


> Been there, done that many times, apart from knitting, tangled balls of wool, needles with knitting dragged into the garden 6 pairs of slippers, 3 pair of shoes 2 remote controls, shredded paper, brand new Stephen King book,
> you name it and she has tried to destroy it...All items (I assumed ) were out of reach...almost 4 years and still loves knitting, can't help herself...Never smacked her but *hold the knitting and in a harsh voice say " DID YOU DO THIS?...Her tail stops wagging...*It hasn't helped though...She is used to the word dog pound....lol....Only one thing stops me, the powerful 4 letter word Love..


ha ha, that's exactly what I did, and that's exactly what she did. :sm09:


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

My cat doesn't really eat it as he destroys it. If he's in an evil frame of mind he can get into a lot of containers. I'm transitioning to the ones that lock. My aunt's beloved brindle boxer, Daisy, ate her dentures out of the soak cup on the bathroom counter. Expensive snack.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have had MANY many cats in my life. Not one of them has ever touched my yarn. Its the first thing they learn...'never touch Mama's yarn'.

Sorry though.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd give my entire stash....a full bedroom full....to have our cat back. 21 years with her was not long enough, miss her every moment of each day.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

I came home to find some how my 16 year old dog who should know better had a close encounter with a half knitted sock.
He got the wool so twisted around a back foot that it was like a tourniquet.
I had to cut it off with nail scissors.
He said that the sock attacked him. I'm doubtful about that.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww but he is super cute


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> As reluctant as I am to tell you, what you described sure does sound like a dog toy. Yes, I know it wasn't but it sure may have looked like a dog toy to that furkid. ...and by any chance, being so excited, did you 'show' it to that dog just before putting it in the bookcase? And last, did you happen to put it on a shelf low enough for the dog to reach it?
> 
> Last question, should you really be mad at yourself instead of the dog???
> 
> (I know I'm gonna catch crap over this but geez, dogs catch a lot of blame when their human has fallen a little short...)


I agree with you. Not the dogs fault.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

JlsH said:


> I'd give my entire stash....a full bedroom full....to have our cat back. 21 years with her was not long enough, miss her every moment of each day.


Awww, that's sweet. Twenty-one years of lovin'. That's one lucky cat.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

kleiner said:


> I came home to find some how my 16 year old dog who should know better had a close encounter with a half knitted sock.
> He got the wool so twisted around a back foot that it was like a tourniquet.
> I had to cut it off with nail scissors.
> He said that the sock attacked him. I'm doubtful about that.


Yes, but that's a case of he said, sock said...... and they have those great faces that say "Not me & I'm sorry" at the same time

It is funny when it happens to someone else but I would be mad too cah. 
My guy chewed on a pair of leather summer shoes last week... fortunately, it's time to put those away for the year but I was NOT happy with him.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Aww, look at him ... butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. lol


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

cah said:


> Yes, krestiekrew, it does look like the dog toys we used to get for her but don't anymore. She would chew them up in minutes and there would be stuffing everywhere. We were always afraid she'd eat the stuffing but she really does love those kinds of toys.


See, poor dog remembered those nice toys and thought you had given in and brought another one home.

Just remember higher is better when you sit somethings down. After having a bunch of Chinese Crested dogs with a few Italian Greyhounds mixed in I know from experience and many "but I thought you got it for me" episodes. Give puppy a hug and knit on.
I only have 3 dogs now, Smiley my service dog, 1 SD in training - YaYa, and SugarBare the mom.

came back to say pillow stuffing makes a huge mess!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cah, you send that bundle of cuteness to me!
I have a dog with brain injury(had it when I rescued her). She had some bad habits, at almost two(when I got her), she chewed on things, tore things up even destroyed a bra once. I got a basket for her toys, when I brought one home, I gave it to her then put it in her basket. I kept a bottle of sour green apple spray, used for training, won't hurt them just tastes bad. Every time I caught her with some thing other than her toys, I took it from her and sprayed a shot of s g apple spray in her mouth, after about 10 minutes, I took her to her toy box and we played with a toy. After about 2 weeks, she never bothered anything. I can now tell her toy, and she goes to her toy box and gets one for us to play with. She just turned 9 this year. She still has seizures but nothing like she did 7 yrs ago, thanks to a brilliant vet! She even knows leave it, I can put treats anything in front of her tell her leave it and she won't touch it unless I hand it to her..
So I will take that baby!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had a great laugh reading all of your answers, thank you everyone for giving me a good chuckle before bedtime. I am sure it helped to lower my blood pressure.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

EXACTLY And I have to say they both looked pretty guilty.

quote=knit4ES]Yes, but that's a case of he said, sock said...... and they have those great faces that say "Not me & I'm sorry" at the same time

It is funny when it happens to someone else but I would be mad too cah. 
My guy chewed on a pair of leather summer shoes last week... fortunately, it's time to put those away for the year but I was NOT happy with him.[/quote]


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Look at his little face, you must be wrong, I blame the cat!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Awww! I'm sure he's very sorry!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm sure you can forgive anything for a cutie like that,probably was an animal sneaked in from next door to make trouble! ????


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am sure he is innocent, this is obviously a case of mistaken identity. How can you look at that face and accuse him of this awful crime. Lol. He is soooo cute. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> How sad, but I am sure the doggie is sorry (or maybe the cat did it!). Order another skein, make the hat and use the yarn from the misbehavior for a pair if mitts.


I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I have to keep all my knitting supplies in my craft room (I am lucky we had a bedroom I could claim for my hobbies) because our new puppy just gets too excited when I have things in the living room. I feel your pain because I am sure Gunner would destroy anything within his reach! I console myself by knowing he eventually will learn to leave my things alone-he is only three months old now so reassure me there is hope!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

How can you blame that sweet face


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess he is really in the doghouse. Hope he does not have a tummy ache as well! Sorry about the yarn.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nana of 6 said:


> Are you sure it was him? Just look at that face.


You took the words right out of my mouth????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh! You KPers are something else..that was a great way to start the morning...such love and cute remarks.
If I am ever accused wrongly of something, I want all of you to be my defense team!! Love ya'


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Try going to the dollar store and buying a small stuffed animal. Cut off its head and use that.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

The dogs do not eat yarn...maybe rats stolen it to make a nest...but dogs do not eat yarn....poor dog easy to you said him did when he do not talk to defense....


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


oh my gosh! they can be such mischievous little devils! my DD bought some quite expensive yarn more than a year ago, aiming to make a little granny square lapghan for her goddaugter. unfortunately she left the packet with ALL the wool, plus the squares she had already crocheted, on the couch, while she went to fetch the children from school. When she got back, her two little miniature dachshunds had had an absolute ball dragging it all around the garden! She simply threw it all back into the bag and put it in her study. When I arrived for a visit a couple of weeks later, she told me the sad story, and i started trying to salvage what we could. In the end she asked me to take all the wool with me, and make what I could out of it. The wool was DIRTY and SMELLY! but I've persevered, and have finished a c2c lapghan for her! I was a bit apprehensive whether I would manage to get it all clean, but its turned out beautifully! Happy ending for us!


----------



## thisiscrazy (Sep 5, 2016)

My dog Roamer also loves to tangle yarn; he does not eat it. He is so cute!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Why I don't have and will never have animals of any kind and besides you spend money onthem tthat could be spent on yarn


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh oh!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for these posts. Made me laugh out loud this morning when I really needed a pick-me-up.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

cah said:


> I'm sure she'll blame the cat!


I was going to say, "I bet it was the cat".


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Bad experiences do make the best stories. Wonder how your dog would tell his story. Give him a hug from me. If your would-have-been project was a hat you could replace the toy on top with a Ty beanie baby. If there is an AC Moore craft store in your area they are surprisingly inexpensive and should be reasonably priced at many stores.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

When we first got our little dog (11 years ago) she went through and untangled a project I was making. It is nobody's fault but our own - they just want something to do or they are teething, etc. Yup, been there, done that.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think he did it - too cute and innocent looking! Maybe it was the dog next door??


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Stop! Don't punish your dog for being a dog. The cause of the problem was a human one...yours. Don't put, within your dog's reach, any item that will appeal to him. It's all part of being owned by a precious dog. Move on with the good yarn and order another kit for the project.


----------



## Akairyuu (Oct 9, 2016)

Countless times have I cought my dogs running around with my crocheted things when I think they're safely out the way.

One time I had ordered two skeins of white 100g patons wool online and less than five minutes in the door, my puppy had unravelled both of them, leaving a sea of wool on the floor. It took me all day to disentangle and roll them up again; I was going demented lol.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

he looks sorry


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

But look at his face, he is saying he is soooo sorry!!! Now, look in the mirror and say, "you are at fault for putting it where the dog could get it."


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

The dog must go to a yarn free home - no one on this site would qualify.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

So sorry, but I hope the dog doesn't get ill from his 'snack'.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


Yes! I'd love to have him,but you know that won't happen


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

My dogs went through that phase. Destroyed several skeins of expensive yarn and many needles. I still love them. Even got a new one to join the pack. The only thing to do is grin and bear it. Computer died in the middle of this response.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think your dog is sending you a message..."Pay attention to ME"...hopefully he didn't ingest any yarn...


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh no, he probably thought it was a new toy. If the dog is anything like mine she loves her squeaky toys. She would have probably chewed it until it squeaked.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

cah said:


> I'm sure she'll blame the cat!


Of course it was the cat, or the neighbours cat, or a cat ghostie but never the cute puppy with big innocent eyes!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I came home to yarn barf all over the living room several times after I rescued two dogs from the pound. Ungrateful little brats! Stupid me got another dog. I'll never learn I guess, love my animals. I can commiserate with you though. We love them anyway.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL My puppy thinks everything is a toy and needs to be chewed or shaken up. If it's within her reach (which is surprisingly high when she wants something) or not! Lately she has decided that table and chair legs are chew toys even though the floor is littered with toys and chew sticks.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

morningstar said:


> Stop! Don't punish your dog for being a dog. The cause of the problem was a human one...yours. Don't put, within your dog's reach, any item that will appeal to him. It's all part of being owned by a precious dog. Move on with the good yarn and order another kit for the project.


LoL! Who said anything about punishment? She got a new toy last night, along with a treat. She was more interested in the treat and this morning we can't find the toy anywhere. We think she buried it in the backyard. Probably to keep it safe in case that big, bad monkey had friends that would be dropping by. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

dunnville89 said:


> The dog must go to a yarn free home - no one on this site would qualify.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Look at that innocent little face. Can't believe it was her, she is too sweet looking. I would take her just bring her to Indiana.

Linda


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Poor Puppy!!


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

Thinking of you


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

That looks like one adorable little criminal....


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll take him!!!!


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a suggestion for something that I made after I made a couple of the Top This hats: I bought some very small stuffed toys/animals from the dollar store, cut the heads off, and sewed the necks closed with ribbons extending from the sewn necks. I knit some hats from yarn in my own stash and attached the dollar store heads using some quarter-sized pieces of foam and the ribbons.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't leave yarn where my cats can get at it, because I don't want them to ingest it and die. I love my cats more than yarn.


And I'm sure cah loves her dog. Mistakes happen.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry I ruined the yarn the yarn. I thought you bought me a new toy. Mom I will do better don't be mad at me. I love you. The dog


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes indeed, mistakes happen. They can also kill. Just recently a friend's dog died after ingesting a 'foreign object' - it was soft, but stringy and the stringy bits abraded his intestine. Please, please watch him for any sign of abdominal discomfort and get him to a vet at the first indication. I'm actually hoping that when you said he 'ate it' that he just messed it up plenty.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> And I'm sure cah loves her dog. Mistakes happen.


I was never worried she'd eat the yarn. She's not interested in it. It appears she's not interested in eating the stuffed toys either. We always find the parts. She just loves ripping 'em open and throwing the pieces everywhere. She's not the only dog that does that. Her cousin, Toby, does the same thing with his toys or anything that resembles his toys.

We did find the new toy. Under a pile of dirty laundry in my son's room. I knew that pile of dirty laundry was there for something! The toy is still intact. She hasn't tried to destroy it yet. It's full of slobber but that's all.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cah said:


> I was never worried she'd eat the yarn. She's not interested in it. It appears she's not interested in eating the stuffed toys either. We always find the parts. She just loves ripping 'em open and throwing the pieces everywhere. She's not the only dog that does that. Her cousin, Toby, does the same thing with his toys or anything that resembles his toys.
> 
> We did find the new toy. Under a pile of dirty laundry in my son's room. I knew that pile of dirty laundry was there for something! The toy is still intact. She hasn't tried to destroy it yet. It's full of slobber but that's all.


Miss Belle does the same thing. I even bought her one of the ones that supposedly can't be destroyed. It lasted 10 minutes, instead of the usual 5. We make bets in the family on just how long a new toy will last.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Just thinking about my 230 lbs Saint Bernard, Hughie.

I'm just happy he didn't eat the children or the cat.

Will you try to buy another of what he ate? Must taste good. ;-)


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

He looks very sorry. I am sure you will forgive him, such an adorable face


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Diffidently the I am sorry face. He says please don't get rid of me I thought you bought me a new toy.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

tbm said:


> Thinking of you


 I had to grab this and save it..... it is so perfect..... :sm24:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

He's so sorry. He has such an innocent look. It can't be him .......


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

He has such a look of regret and remorse.......


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

He thought it was a toy for him, what a cutie.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually you are angry not mad--but then if you get rid of your dog you are mad! He's a cutie, forgive him and play with him a bit more--he's just jealous of all the time you spend with something that doesn't even bark.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to you ! I hope you can get another one ( yarn that is ) 
Your doggie has probably forgotten all about the fun that it had with that yarn by now. ????
I must be very lucky ! My two Border Terriers are NOT obedient, won't come when called, burst into uncontrollable barking if they see a squirrel, a deer, a cat, or another dog within 500 yards of them, but have NEVER touched my yarn or knitting ! I can get up and leave it on the seat of my recliner and they don't go anywhere near it. I have a big basket full of yarn beside my chair and they aren't interested. They have soft toys that they rarely touch but they love the huge stuffed bear that my sister gave them when they were puppies.
It is twice their size but they love to play tug-of-war with it. I must have been blessed by the yarn gods ( dogs spelled backwards, hmmmmmm ? ) ????
Your doggie is lovely, the colourings are very pretty. ????


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Next time maybe you should put his food dish in the bookcase so he gets the hint that is what he should be eating not yarn! You can't stay mad at such an adorable little fur baby!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Which do you consider more valuable? I'd keep the dog. LOL


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awww!!! she/he looks like my grand-dog who is just like that!! She came for a visit and was eyeballing my yarn but I told her NO several times....until I gave in and promised to knit her a pretty coat for winter. Now I knit under a very watchful eye and stands patiently when I tried it on. Sadly, Montreal passed a by-law that disallows pit bulls and any dog that looks or has pit in her. My grand-dogs DNA was done and yes she is definitely a part pitt with bulldog of all things! But she went to doggy school and graduated....she lies down, heels, walks without pulling, has to be muzzled (law) and brings you the leash to go for a walk. She was also taught not to jump and to wag her tail instead....but she came the other day and she was so excited she forgot and nearly knocked me down with affection. We live off-island of Montreal so the by-law (which is stupid and should be applicable to all dogs not only pitt) does not apply here. So just in case we will take her if my daughter's stupid neighbors keep complaining. yes she barks, she's a dog; yes she's very friendly; she loves kids and other dogs...she doesn't appreciate people throwing rocks at her!!! She also makes an excellent watch dog...although my daughter ignored her barking telling her to be quiet only to find her car was broken into !!!! Forgive your doggie I am sure she is very very sorry and it was just too cute to ignore!!!


----------



## GeorginaMo (Oct 3, 2016)

I think it was probably the cat...blaming it on the dog!


----------



## Marcia P (Aug 1, 2011)

Let us hope your poor dog doesn't get sick from eating it. So much can go wrong in these kinds of cases. Sorry about your yarn monkey.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I see your pooches look an my two ladies all the time. So you forgive them every time, don't you?


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

OOOPs


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> As reluctant as I am to tell you, what you described sure does sound like a dog toy. Yes, I know it wasn't but it sure may have looked like a dog toy to that furkid. ...and by any chance, being so excited, did you 'show' it to that dog just before putting it in the bookcase? And last, did you happen to put it on a shelf low enough for the dog to reach it?
> 
> Last question, should you really be mad at yourself instead of the dog???
> 
> (I know I'm gonna catch crap over this but geez, dogs catch a lot of blame when their human has fallen a little short...)


This made me smile, as I could see myself doing this........look Molly, look what just came in the mail..........isn't it beautiful! I am going to put it right here so we can look at it for a while before I use it. lol


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


He knows he's in trouble...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

But you still love him.....


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cah said:


> LoL! Who said anything about punishment? She got a new toy last night, along with a treat. She was more interested in the treat and this morning we can't find the toy anywhere. We think she buried it in the backyard. Probably to keep it safe in case that big, bad monkey had friends that would be dropping by. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh I just love this reply! Our little dog burries her treats in the house and we never know when one will appear in the most unusual places. When a pup, she chewed the backs of the rockers off each rocking chair in the house...3 in all! They love us unconditionally and we must love them back the same way. Doggies rule!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I know the feeling well...Kobi took a $5.00 bill off the center Island & I didn't realize what all the blue bits of paper was all over the deck and garden....thankfully, he had only shredded it & not actually eaten...I picked all the pieces I could find and like a good jigsaw player I taped all the pieces togther....all but a few where missing and the bank wouldnt take them, but I showed a lady in a shop & she took it with not problem...sorry none of that helps your issue with your shredded monkey....he'll give you the look until you fold and give him a cuddle.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

He's still alive? Give him to be fostered


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

That look says "growl at me once more and your next purchase will be targeted. "


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I would be more worried about whether he ingested the yarn causing a possible bowel obstruction. Yarn can be replaced. A furbaby can't.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww, poor little thing! He'd fit right in with my little devils! LOL


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

That pup knows just what he did, and isn't in a hurry to apologize!! After all, it's not like you had already knit the hat, mom!!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Who me???????? I don't think so.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Hope vet doesn't have to remove it. Not a very safe snack.


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

That look of innocence, I can't believe would have done something like that, but then I remember my Toy Poodle grabbing my yarn, taking off with it and running under the coffee table 2 times, then around behind the sofa, through the legs of the dinning room table also chair legs, through the kitchen and out into the living room a couple of times before I could catch her and that was only because I think she was laughing at me. My sister and I both had tears running down our cheeks. There was no untangling that mess so I cut the yarn and spent the rest of the evening cleaning up the yarn and playing with that little scamp. She was so cute I couldn't stay mad at her. But I secured my yarn after that.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I loved reading all the stories of our mischievous fur babies. They give us too much love to stay mad at them for long no matter what they do. What would we do without them? ♥


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> The dog ate my yarn! :sm14: I had just gotten a cute little skein of DMC Top This in the mail from one of the recent "almost free" shipping deals from Herrschners. I had put it in the bookcase to display it because it was so adorable. I swear it couldn't have been in the house more than 10 minutes and I found it on the ground in a tangled mess. The dog had chewed the monkey head off and destroyed it! The yarn is still usable but the cutest part of the hat - the monkey topper - is no more. Anybody want a dog? Real cheap.


Uh oh, someone's in troooouuuuble!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

It was the neighboring cat--yeah the cat---that's his story and sticking to it!!!!


----------



## Szqyoung (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds like the poor thing needs a little "fiber" in his diet. Just sayin'.....


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

When my poodle was a puppy she loved to get into my yarn. One afternoon, it was TOO quiet. I went into my studio, she had opened a Ziplock bag of blue Orenburg silk mohair cobweb weight yarn and had it completely tangled around her paws. She had a look of " Who me?" on her face. I finally gave Abbie her own yarn toy and she left my yarn alone. She eventually grew out of it. We now have a cat who has a fixation on Cascade Fixation/Elann Esprit. She will get into the yarn stash and steal the balls to chase them around the house. I swear they have catnip in them. I bag my yarn and that cat can still find it.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

cah said:


> I'm sure she'll blame the cat!


 :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got dogs, parrots, horses and donkeys - what's one more dog?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got dogs, parrots, horses and donkeys - what's one more dog?


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I once had a found stray who was a white DSH and she loved eating the flowers on my handmade afghan. One day she started to choke, so we immediately took her to the vet. She choked and expired on the tube they were putting down her throat so I am always nervous when people say their cat eats wool! Stop them if you can!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

OH OH - HE COULD GET A BOWEL OBSTRUCTION - I HOPE NOT oops sorry caps


----------



## rodieoflodie (Sep 4, 2016)

I too have a pup (Chug) that chews everything in sight. Her little teeth are constantly chewing. She especially loves fabric. I recently had her blessed, and I wanted her to drink some holy water thinking it might help her chewing, but so far it hasn't worked. I love her dearly but she is chewing me out of house and home. Just keep everything up high. Good luck.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cah said:


> Yes, krestiekrew, it does look like the dog toys we used to get for her but don't anymore. She would chew them up in minutes and there would be stuffing everywhere. We were always afraid she'd eat the stuffing but she really does love those kinds of toys.


Bad dog!!!! Hahaha! Sorry to laugh, but I can see things from the dog's point of view. "But, Mom, it looks just like mine."

Are you aware that they make dog toys that don't have stuffing? They make them for dogs like yours, er, ours.

I have a tiny Yorkie who has killed at least a dozen stuffed toys. Also, all of my charger cords. And the edge of the bedroom door.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Bad dog!!!! Hahaha! Sorry to laugh, but I can see things from the dog's point of view. "But, Mom, it looks just like mine."
> 
> Are you aware that they make dog toys that don't have stuffing? They make them for dogs like yours, er, ours.
> 
> I have a tiny Yorkie who has killed at least a dozen stuffed toys. Also, all of my charger cords. And the edge of the bedroom door.


The thought of getting a dog had its attractions - those attractions seem to have gone somewhere, after reading this thread.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> The thought of getting a dog had its attractions - those attractions seem to have gone somewhere, after reading this thread.


You have never been loved until you've had the unconditional love of a dog.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dogs will be dogs!! and I love dogs!!


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

Giving the puppy or dog a chew toy (when you are home with them) will help with the need to chew, especially with puppies. I have only had one problem with one of my dogs and she chewed on the arms of a little rocker I had when we were away so much (we hadn't had the dog long) when my sister had to go to dialysis. I knew she was nervous as she seemed to understand that my sister was ill and when we would get home she always checked my sister's arm where her graf was. We called her nurse Rosie. Don't give dogs real bones but some of the hard chew items will help with their chewing needs. Good Luck


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sitting here laughing, particularly about the dentures and the hearing aid. Why do we put up with them, the little stinkers. I have many stories about my animals "adventures". I took pity on my dog once, it was a terrible day and I had to go to the city. When I came home he had ransacked the bedroom and destroyed the left shoe only of FIVE pairs and peed on the carpet. The worst one was my Siamese cat loved wool (to eat) he would chew holes in blankets, jumpers anything wool, but one day I proudly finished a new red sweater for my daughter, put it on her bed for when she came home from school. The cat found it first, ate a big piece out of the front, he did red poo for days. Another time, same cat really disgraced himself, my MIL came to visit, she put her new cashmere cardigan on the bed, you guessed it, cat liked cashmere. I was not popular with MIL!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh dear. You wouldn't give him away even if he is naughty.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

JlsH said:


> I'd give my entire stash....a full bedroom full....to have our cat back. 21 years with her was not long enough, miss her every moment of each day.


Us,too! We had Baby Doll 25 years! Such a great furry child....She never sassed back....well, occasionally, accidently, innocently we would get the tiniest pierce by her nails as she gives us a little love knead. Always wanted to be by our sides and in our bed under the covers. She would not tolerate any other cat and even backed a pit bull out of our yard when she was out stunning on the sidewalk. At the end, she was blind, deaf and very arthritic, so one of us was always home to listen for her call...carried her to her box, to eat and back to our laps or the bed. My husband refused his hip replacement surgery because she would become despondent when he was gone for long. We now have two but she's still missed. They are kids who never leave our home or hearts. Not to minimize our human offspring, we love them too.????


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> As reluctant as I am to tell you, what you described sure does sound like a dog toy. Yes, I know it wasn't but it sure may have looked like a dog toy to that furkid. ...and by any chance, being so excited, did you 'show' it to that dog just before putting it in the bookcase? And last, did you happen to put it on a shelf low enough for the dog to reach it?
> 
> Last question, should you really be mad at yourself instead of the dog???
> 
> (I know I'm gonna catch crap over this but geez, dogs catch a lot of blame when their human has fallen a little short...)


I'm with you. I could never give away a dog rather than a lump of yarn. They generally do what we ask them to do although we don't always know that's what we asked!


----------

